# transition between conduit and wall?



## marmot (Jan 12, 2015)

Suppose I have conduit in a finished room containing mainline voltage romex wires. Is it legal to run the conduit into a hole in the drywall where it would just end, and then run the wire through the wall as normal?

If this is acceptable, the least elegant way I can think to do this would be to just drill a hole in the drywall and run the conduit through. Is there a better/more elegant approach? 

If this is not acceptable, what's the right way to transition between the conduit and the wall.

Thanks.



(More details below)


I'm trying to figure out how to wire a transformer (an LED driver) according to code. (Essentially this:










)

It is not class 2 on either side. I need to mount it on the wall in a finished room because it's far from any unfinished space. How do I properly get the output side wire (the side that is going to run to some LEDs) back into the wall (where it will then run to the junction box to which the lights are connected)?

Thanks.


----------



## marmot (Jan 12, 2015)

(To clarify on the details, there is little junction box you can get that attaches to the end of this transformer. I was considering running the conduit from that to the wall. Is that even necessary? How should I get the wire from the transformer to the wall?) Thanks.


----------



## marmot (Jan 12, 2015)

This actually answered most of my questions:

http://www.homeownershub.com/maintenance/transitioning-from-in-wall-wiring-to-emt-conduit-42885-.htm

Thanks.


----------

